# Was ist nun mit Bergwerk - geht´s jetzt weiter???



## Bubilein79 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja - meine Frage, geht es nun weiter mit Bergwerk, ist da schon was bekannt??


----------



## DerRoggemann (7. Juni 2005)

Ja,
eine Firma die wohl das einbauen von GPS in Bikes als Hauptaufgabenbereich
festgelegt hat hat die Firma Bergwerk im Insolvenzverfahren aufgekauft.
Es soll wohl unter dem Namen weitergehn. Homepage kommt wohl auch so in einer Woche, mehr ist noch nicht bekannt. 
Das ist das was ich weiß, steht aber auch alles in sämtlichen anderen Theads.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razorblade (27. Juni 2005)

Bergwerk ist wieder online, die Bike-Manufaktur macht weiter. Unter der neuen Firmierung Bergwerk Cycles GmbH werden seit Mitte Juni wieder Premium-Bikes "made in Germany" als hochwertige Einzelstücke handgefertigt und ausgeliefert.

Weitermachen. Dort wo Bergwerk mit Leidenschaft angefangen hat. Für genau die Werte einstehen, die Bergwerk stark und einzigartig gemacht haben. Und verstehen, dass eine Bike-Manufaktur handgefertigte Einzelstücke nur mit wenig Vorgaben baut: Präzision, Funktionalität. Asthetik.

Es ist ein "Neustart". Wenn in den ersten Wochen bis in den Herbst hinein nicht immer alles perfekt läuft, so bitten wir um Verständnis. Und gerne eine direkte Nachricht. Die Zeit werden wir nutzen. Ab sofort für technische Qualität und Funktionalität bis ins kleinste Detail, dann für einen Service, der das Siegel Premium verdienen wird und auch für manch andere Dinge, die uns im Kopf herumschwirren.

Bergwerk lebt. Und dies bedeutet vor allem: Keine Kompromisse beim Rahmenbau. Keine Zugeständnisse, wenn es um Präzision, Funktionalität, Ästhetik geht. Dafür stehen die neuen Gesellschafter mit Ihrem Namen. 

Quelle : www.bergwerk-cycles.de


----------



## Torsten (27. Juni 2005)

Hier wird bereits darüber diskutiert.

==Closed==

Gruß Torsten
Moderator


----------

